# What type does he look like



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

I wasn't trying to stack. So don't make fun of me. Lol
I'm just wondering what type of shepherd he is and if he looks good weight wise. Feel free to move this to the proper section if it's in the wrong spot. 

He is approximately:
26" at shoulders
34" long from chest
82 lbs

I've been feeding:
Authority Grain Free. 
4 cups daily

Is he too thin now? He was overweight at the rescue I got him from. I've made him lose some, but don't want to overdo it. He has confirmed hip displaysia so I know I need to keep him on the thin side.
He was limping at the rescue which is why they checked his hips. 
No limping since I've had him. He gets lots of excersize and never seems sore .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Looks to be a cross between American Show line and German Show lines. Could be all of one or the other or could have some working line mixed in. Very nice looking dog. Keep him slim, regular low impact exercise -- walking, swimming, and supplement with vitamin C and maybe something specific for joints -- you may never need surgery for him.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

nice looking dog. he doesn't fall strongly into a type so he's likely a mixture or what's referred to as "pet lines". his weight actually does look a hint too thin to me. he's got a large frame and I'm assuming he's an adult? if he's lost a lot recently then he may balance out soon - otherwise I might put 2-3lbs on him. if you didn't, that wouldn't be horrible either tho.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He's 82 pounds at 26 inches with HD, that sounds pretty good. But how old is he?


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

I don't think he's thin at all, lacking muscle and tone maybe.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

*1950's American bred Champion*




I recognized this to be a very old type American bred show line of the late 50- 60- going into early 70's before Lance of Fran Jo


The head type is reminiscent of the 50's as well. Have seen that head on the Longworth Dogs .
Brando vom Aichtal
*German Shepherd Dog -







Female *

*1951 GVX CH (US) Tawnee von Liebestraum *






_AKC W082514_

Don't see any recent WGSLs at all. This looks like multi-generations of home-bred GSD 


looks balanced and looks like an efficient mover 

still have hundreds of German Shepherd Dog Reviews and Redbooks going back that far ~!


keep him on good clean protein and keep his ligaments and cartilage firm (PM me)


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I think he is a little thin too. Keeping him lean for life for optimal hip health is good, but keeping a dog hungry for life shouldn't be the trade off.

I would keep him off of all man made surfaces when he exercises. Keep him on dirt, grass, let him swim, but no pavement.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

if he's a swimmer then you've hit gold. no need to increase his food just yet... allow him to put on the weight in muscle.

it's all a balancing act and may take a bit to figure out.

good muscle helped my HD girl more than weight loss. aided in mobility by relieving some of the work of her deteriorating joints.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

He's the lady killer type. Handsome boy!!! 

Seconding what everyone else has said, let him tone up. Swimming is great. Also there are lots of hip strengthening exercises that you can do indoors, some need a bit of training, but they will come in handy when the weather turns. 






Keeping him lean, well muscled, and on good supplements and your boy will keep making the ladies swoon for a long time to come


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
He is probably 3-4 years. That's what the vet guessed. 
I take him on long walks/hikes. We have lots of hills. For fun he loves fetching the ball in our back yard. All dirt. No pavement. 
He is definitely lacking muscle tone in the rear especially. How do I help build that up?


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

voodoolamb said:


> He's the lady killer type. Handsome boy!!!
> 
> Seconding what everyone else has said, let him tone up. Swimming is great. Also there are lots of hip strengthening exercises that you can do indoors, some need a bit of training, but they will come in handy when the weather turns.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I posted my question the moment you posted your comment. Haha.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If he's part American line, he's not too thin. They tend to be thinner than German lines in my personal experience. If he's German line, maybe a little but you want him to have a waist. Work him and see if he fills out as he builds muscle.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

no matter what lines, he isn't too thin. German lines tend to have heavy bone and are built a little stockier, giving them a heavier appearance. But condition wise the same rules apply


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

Alright. After considering all of your responses which I have utmost respect for all, I will continue feeding the same amount and work on toning and building muscle. Unless he gets thinner and I will then increase food. 

Thanks everyone for all your awesome help.


----------

